# ah the future of the airlines ?



## Erich (Sep 16, 2005)

leave it to Swiss air eh ?


----------



## evangilder (Sep 17, 2005)

Must be in cahoots with the oil companies!


----------



## trackend (Sep 17, 2005)

Nice one Erich  
Must be designed by Toblerone and Swatch?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Must be in cahoots with the oil companies!


It would certainly be a gas guzzerler, so maybe?

Nice pic Erich.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

Ha that is funny.


----------



## Erich (Sep 17, 2005)

from our Japanese neighbors !! Yikes


----------



## Erich (Sep 17, 2005)

oooooooooooops the struggling Delta trying to get ourselves out of bankruptcy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

Damn what website do you get this from. That is funny stuff. I am sure I could do it with my own photo edit programs.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 17, 2005)

Don't let SouthWest get ahold of THAT one! Gees, could you imagine how long it would take to load and off-load that airplane?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 17, 2005)

And the one toilet on that plane is probably way at the back.


----------



## Erich (Sep 17, 2005)

yes Adler I am sure any of us with a little know how could do some neat phot-shop editing....

from Italy their new high performance self defence interceptor... wha ?


----------



## Erich (Sep 17, 2005)

this just flew into Germany from India


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 17, 2005)

Ah, the new Canadian strike fighter.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 17, 2005)

hehe Cool stuff!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

No what I was saying is I could do this but I was wondering if you were getting this from a website so I could look at them.


----------



## Erich (Sep 17, 2005)

you mean these a/c aren't real !!  

Deutschland über alles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2005)

Nice stuff Erich!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

Id fly the Lufthansa jet! 8)


----------



## Erich (Sep 17, 2005)

last one for today and I think they are off a cardadatabase.net this maybe wrong

will have to check but have an internet friend that works for a firm that comes up with the logos and paint schemes for the worldsairlines

the French trying to get into the act....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2005)

Now that would be a real gas guzzerler - 18 engines total! (If it were _real_) Nice pic Erich.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

And loud!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 17, 2005)

A real bird grinder, that's for sure. 
Neat pics.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

Well hey if you lost 12 of them you could still fly......maybe.


----------



## trackend (Sep 17, 2005)

I love em guys  Imagine trying to ultrasonic the fans on that last job it would take you bleeding years.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

It would not surprise me though if someone had not come up with a design like that. Ofcourse no one would buy it or build it but it really would not surprise me.


----------



## dinos7 (Oct 1, 2005)

nice pics erich


----------

